# Possible way to earn with completing the task



## milan.kostic102 (2 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you know that I found this site( here is the link ) where you earn $$ when you complete the task, its only for Australia and I got the money but I don't know how to get the money out of my account, there is PayPal giftcards/Amazon giftcards ways, but I never did it, how I can reedem cards after I payout on them? Can anyone help me with this.


----------

